# Almost got scammed for Judy! (And what were the red flags)



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

Let me tell you the story of how I almost got scammed today on AC discord. I was looking for Judy so I messaged every Judy offer with my humble 86 NMTs and hybrids and items to make a deal. Nobody answered besides the scammer. 

He asked me what items I've got, listed my items like hybrids, star fragments, nuggets bla bla, bells. 

He told me that IF I bring more items , he will accept 43 NMTs only. So I said sure!

That sucker thought he was going to make bank on me. 

When I arrived on his island, he told me he had a friend with him to prevent scammers. Okie pal! That person stood in front of Judy's house. 

So I drop my items and after I'm done, that scammer tells me his friend needs to leave! 

So I text him: if your friend leaves, I disconnect. And I opened the inventory, to block them. That friend wanted to left 'please close the window' text poped up. So I pressed home button to disconnect!

That person told me that his friend had to leave, but that he l do the trade again with me, just the two of us!

Desperate for Judy as I was I said okay, I give you one more change. Fly once again to his island with my items intact, proceed to drop them, but once again I lock myself in the inventory screen and tell the scammer to count the **** and let me talk to Judy. He doesn't move from his spot, he says its okay, and lets me know that his friend NEEDS to come right back to his island. Well, since I was already locked in my inventory window, he couldn't let his friend fly over and save. So I promptly disconnected, reported his ass and blocked him. 

TLDR: Red flags: this scam is done like this: you need 2 people. when the items are dropped, the one extra person will leave the island ( or ask to enter!) so that the game saves, and the host disconnects. So that you lose all your items  and you are sent home. 

Hope this story will help someone! I only escaped scam free because I was already taught what to do in case of scams! Which is to immediately disconnect if something seems fishy! 

My journey for the rainbow bear continues.


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 4, 2020)

This is scary stuff... thanks for helping others out! I’m glad you’re this clever.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the tips, I hope you find your dreamie!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Thank goodness we can stop the scammers! And I like the action you took after as well


----------



## kylie32123 (May 4, 2020)

Discord.....yeahhhhh that's not a good place to do deals


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

Glad to hear you were prepared and were able to cancel safely. 
Sorry about the experience though.


----------



## raqball (May 4, 2020)

Can you explain what you mean by opening your inventory kept them from collecting the items?

Good on you for not getting scammed! Some people are just trash...


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> Discord.....yeahhhhh that's not a good place to do deals



I actually been selling and buying on discord for months now! this is the only bad apple I've encountered. everyone else I didn't have any problems with! So don't give up on discord yet, just be prepared!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

raqball said:


> Can you explain what you mean by opening your inventory


You press the 'x' button and it shows your items


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

raqball said:


> Can you explain what you mean by opening your inventory kept them from collecting the items?
> 
> Good on you for not getting scammed! Some people are just trash...



That person didn't try to pick up the items. He tried to save, so that the items will remain in his town! Because when you are visiting on island, the game autosave only after 10-20 mins. so even if he picked up the items, if he didn't save, if I disconnected, they would still be in my inventory.


----------



## Katie97 (May 4, 2020)

Wow! What nasty pieces of work!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Well done on being smart!


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> Discord.....yeahhhhh that's not a good place to do deals



Yea, I think they also lurk here because I've gotten messages from accounts made same day and same time as I mention something they are interested in...0 rating no post history. 
For one I'm not going to setup a trade for a character that's not even ready to move. For two, you need to sit down, post a little, do some small trades/earn some rating (not hard), and establish yourself. 
I heard some were taking popular villagers off here that people were nicely giving away free or much cheaper and then flipping them for the huge prices on reddit/discord servers. Which is another reason why I won't be giving away certain villagers just randomly without seeing the person's history a bit.


----------



## salem_ (May 4, 2020)

that's animal crossing
what is the point of scamming
jeeeeeeeeeez
if they'd invest all this commintment in playing the damn game, they would be legit rich


----------



## raqball (May 4, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> That person didn't try to pick up the items. He tried to save, so that the items will remain in his town!


Okay, my bad.. I misunderstood..


----------



## kylie32123 (May 4, 2020)

I'm sure there's a lot of nice people there, but it's more risky for the simple fact that even if you report them, it's unlikely discord is going to take action. Here, for example, it's likely that the staff will take action because this site is based solely on animal crossing


----------



## Aliya (May 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing this! I'm so sorry this happened to you, but I applaud you for your strategy. This is something I will definitely keep in mind and I'm glad you didn't lose anything. I hope you find Judy soon!


----------



## succulents (May 4, 2020)

it's so unfortunate people scam for villagers that can be gotten quite easily. i got scammed yesterday through discord as well. they told me that coco had declined their request to move in, believing this, i immediately walked into her home just for them to end the connection.
 i've ended up learning my lesson to not trade with others through discord/nookazon; but this experience has left me apprehensive when trading with others, even when they are super sweet. really unfortunate


----------



## daisyy (May 4, 2020)

thank you so much for sharing your story, it's a great reminder to be cautious! and there are lots of good trades going on discord, but the fact is that it only takes 1 bad trade to really ruin it, unfortunately.


----------



## marea (May 4, 2020)

You handled it really well! I dont know what i would have done even if i knew right there and then that it was a scam. I cant believe they had the nerve to try it again too, since it was clear you wont fall for it.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

I'm just bitter I spent time digging an almost full inventory of hybrids. And replanting them like a sore loser.


----------



## Sholee (May 4, 2020)

It's hard to tell when a scam is happening, for instance I trade with a lot of people on discord and many times they'll have other people trading on their island at the same time. So there have been times where I've dropped my NMTs and someone so happens to be leaving the island or flying in.

Would you have been as suspicious if he didn't outright say all the stuff he said about his friend?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> You press the 'x' button and it shows your items


Whoops i misread the question... again.

Yeah, it's what other people on here've said


----------



## pocky (May 4, 2020)

This may seem like common sense, but I think a lot of people could benefit from reading your story.

I know that if it had happened to me I might not have reacted as quickly in opening my inventory because I might have been too panicked.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

Sholee said:


> It's hard to tell when a scam is happening, for instance I trade with a lot of people on discord and many times they'll have other people trading on their island at the same time. So there have been times where I've dropped my NMTs and someone so happens to be leaving the island or flying in.
> 
> Would you have been as suspicious if he didn't outright say all the stuff he said about his friend?



Before his friend leaving, I told him that if his friends leaves, I will disconnect! I texted him this before his friend left the first time. 

Second time we were just the 2 of us, and just as I finished dropping all the items (mind you, not before), the same friend poppep up. means they were chatting for when to enter the dodo.


----------



## Sholee (May 4, 2020)

I've never checked but is there a way to tell if there are other people on the island? In case someone leads me to believe it's just us two?


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

And mind you, we are talking a big transaction here! Not like 4-5 nmts and one hybrid. but an inventory full of hybrids, 40 nmts, gold nuggets and stuff.


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Before his friend leaving, I told him that if his friends leaves, I will disconnect! I texted him this before his friend left the first time.
> 
> Second time we were just the 2 of us, and just as I finished dropping all the items (mind you, not before), the same friend poppep up. means they were chatting for when to enter the dodo.



I think the only thing I would have done different (not that it would have mattered bc it would have ended the same) for the lolz is told him on the second attempt that he needed to let you talk to her first before you drop again...since he already saw you brought the items and since it was shady the first time. He still would have disconnected or never opened the second time but it would have been funny.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

Sholee said:


> I've never checked but is there a way to tell if there are other people on the island? In case someone leads me to believe it's just us two?



there is no way to tell. but the second person was already on the island when I arrived as he was (guarding) judy's home, yet he suddenly had to leave.


----------



## Babylon (May 4, 2020)

Wow thanks for posting this story! I knew to disconnect but I didn’t think to lock the inventory screen.

It’s insane to me that someone would scam with a friend. Like, how does that conversation come up? I can understand the mindset of why someone would start scamming. I can’t understand how a person wouldn’t feel ashamed or feel the need to hide their scamming though. And then that they’d discuss and invite their friends to join?

Maybe I’m just naïve and sheltered by good relationships. I don’t know anyone IRL who would scam in a game.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Lavulin98 said:


> I'm just bitter I spent time digging an almost full inventory of hybrids. And replanting them like a sore loser.


RIP your shovel


----------



## naranjita (May 4, 2020)

I'm glad you knew how to avoid getting scammed!! but man, imagine talking to your friend like "hey help me scam this person on animal crossing" lol that's so wild


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

Babylon said:


> Wow thanks for posting this story! I knew to disconnect but I didn’t think to lock the inventory screen.
> 
> It’s insane to me that someone would scam with a friend. Like, how does that conversation come up? I can understand the mindset of why someone would start scamming. I can’t understand how a person wouldn’t feel ashamed or feel the need to hide their scamming though. And then that they’d discuss and invite their friends to join?
> 
> Maybe I’m just naïve and sheltered by good relationships. I don’t know anyone IRL who would scam in a game.



People of similar mentalities tend to befriend one another and probably find it comical that they were able to take x items in a game from x naive player. I'm sure they probably agree on splitting the stuff and have a laugh together about the experience. You have "trolls" in every game and their purpose is to "grief" others...the more upset you are by what they do in a game the more they find it funny. 
You encounter a lot of people like that in mmo's and toxic discords.


----------



## rubyy (May 4, 2020)

thank you for the awareness!!  

i wouldn’t of actually picked up on this as a scam if i encountered this


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

You're better off doing deals here since everyone will have a join date and feedback rating associated with their account. People with no feedback,  no TBT contribution outside of Nook's Cranny, and recently created accounts can be potential red flags.


----------



## voltairenism (May 4, 2020)

Oh gosh, i'm sorry this happened! When he said he had a friend, I already knew where this was heading. It's clever of them, but also very sad. I am glad that this game has so many options to prevent scammers! Props to your quick-thinking!


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You're better off doing deals here since everyone will have a join date and feedback rating associated with their account. People with no feedback,  no TBT contribution outside of Nook's Cranny, and recently created accounts can be potential red flags.



Welp, I'm already wasting my 86 ntms island hoping like a drunk in a bar out of spite. so no money left. ;( But I do agree this forum is safer!


----------



## Solio (May 4, 2020)

Why does such a wholesome game like Animal Crossing attract that kind of people? Man... This is why we cant have nice things...


----------



## xMartin (May 4, 2020)

I'm new to AC, just so I know if it happens... what's the best way to stop a scammer. Power down the Switch?


----------



## Eirrinn (May 4, 2020)

I had nearly the same thing happen to me with pierce on nookazon. They ended the session tho and I was too scared to accidental screw over my save file by exiting out so now I’m out of 30nmt lol
I’ve had nothing but good experiences from people in here and Facebook tho


----------



## Asarena (May 4, 2020)

Sholee said:


> I've never checked but is there a way to tell if there are other people on the island? In case someone leads me to believe it's just us two?



I believe you could check the passports of the people on the island using the - button in order to tell.


----------



## sigh (May 4, 2020)

sorry this happened. :/ from what it sounds like, judy may have not even been in boxes to begin with and they just straight up lied about it - you handled it well, i would've done the same thing had i realized it was a scam. i say next time you should ask for proof of judy in boxes with the player saying their username in the picture beside her or something, that's what i'd do anyway


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 4, 2020)

Sholee said:


> I've never checked but is there a way to tell if there are other people on the island? In case someone leads me to believe it's just us two?


If you press the "-" you should be able to see everyone's passports that is on the island


----------



## Munyo (May 4, 2020)

Oof, I misread your thread title and thought you got scammed! People from the ACNH discord are high levels of shady. Honestly, The Bell Tree Forums is like a ray of sun compared to that server. People here generally trust each other and are pretty generous with giveaways.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

Sulky said:


> sorry this happened. :/ from what it sounds like, judy may have not even been in boxes to begin with and they just straight up lied about it - you handled it well, i would've done the same thing had i realized it was a scam. i say next time you should ask for proof of judy in boxes with the player saying their username in the picture beside her or something, that's what i'd do anyway



they did sent me a photo with Judy in boxes and their discord id! thats why I was so shocked why they are doing this! they indeed had Judy in boxes. but if this was a true trade, the second time his friend wouldn't have came back, or in the first time, the friend would have waited until I spoke to Judy to leave, since I told him to wait.


----------



## mystery (May 4, 2020)

While it’s definitely good information to know I am slightly alarmed to the fact people could use this information to try it themselves perhaps even outside of this forum. As such I always feel as though telling people of potential scams can unwittingly teach people how to do it. That being said the trick you used to counter it is good advice and if people wanted to they will always find ways to scam.

did you verify first that judy was In boxes?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 4, 2020)

xMartin said:


> I'm new to AC, just so I know if it happens... what's the best way to stop a scammer. Power down the Switch?


Hit the home button then close the software. But do like OP! Before you do this, open your inventory. That way no one can come or go from the island (and force a save) while you are frantically trying to close the game in time.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

mystery said:


> While it’s definitely good information to know I am slightly alarmed to the fact people could use this information to try it themselves perhaps even outside of this forum. As such I always feel as though telling people of potential scams can unwittingly teach people how to do it. That being said the trick you used to counter it is good advice and if people wanted to they will always find ways to scam.
> 
> did you verify first that judy was In boxes?



the etiquette of trading is to leave the money first and then go to collect the villager. I checked the map, Judy was on the island, it looked like a new island with only a few plots set. and I received photo confirmation of her being in the boxes before I did the trade! So I really was excited for this to get Judy for cheap.


----------



## mystery (May 4, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> the etiquette of trading is to leave the money first and then go to collect the villager. I checked the map, Judy was on the island, it looked like a new island with only a few plots set. and I received photo confirmation of her being in the boxes before I did the trade! So I really was excited for this to get Judy for cheap.


Hopefully they come out with an amibo for the new villagers either way I hope you get them soon!


----------



## Lellyna (May 4, 2020)

Yea something fishy his friend didn’t need to be there and discord I personally never traded items on there


----------



## Dewy (May 4, 2020)

I hope you get her soon! People like that are jerks


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 4, 2020)

Ooof thats rough, so glad you didn't end up losing items/money! Let me know if you are still looking for Judy, I have her and I am not looking for a super high price!  <3


----------



## Shyria (May 4, 2020)

I just have one question, why did you say that if his friend left you would have been disconnected? Were you having a bad feeling or is this a thing?
I mean I have a watering group and sometimes we each leave one after another and it doesn't disconnect the other players?
If I had been in your situation, I probably wouldn't have suspected anything... (Except that the trader was silly for having a friend over that had to leave in the middle of a trade haha)


----------



## dragonair (May 4, 2020)

It is so annoying that people are now trying to get around the one thing that we can do to avoid being scammed. It doesn't surprise me one bit but it's still infuriating.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

Shyria said:


> I just have one question, why did you say that if his friend left you would have been disconnected? Were you having a bad feeling or is this a thing?
> I mean I have a watering group and sometimes we each leave one after another and it doesn't disconnect the other players?
> If I had been in your situation, I probably wouldn't have suspected anything... (Except that the trader was silly for having a friend over that had to leave in the middle of a trade haha)



his friend left so he could save the game! otherwise the game doesn't save when online with someone only very rarely. after the game was saved, the items were on the ground. the host could do whatever he wanted, including to disconnect the game, send me home with my pockets empty. its about trust.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 4, 2020)

If i ever get judy you can have her for free. i promise you that.
i dont understand the point of all this. 
its really sad


----------



## Shyria (May 4, 2020)

Oh fair enough! So it's not that it would disconnect you but that you knew that after that the game would be saved so you'd be in an uncomfortable position if anything were to happen?
I'm glad you're making this thread then because I've personally only done the other way around (selling villagers to people on discord) so I can't really get scammed. Worst come to worst my villager is going to someone's town for free, but at least I'm not losing money on my end... 
But again, I would not have been suspicious in your situation. I don't think it would have clicked that once his friend left, he could just save the game and enjoy my money haha

It's a good thing you were cautious... Sorry about Judy though... Hopefully you find her soon!!


----------



## Miss Misty (May 4, 2020)

mystery said:


> While it’s definitely good information to know I am slightly alarmed to the fact people could use this information to try it themselves perhaps even outside of this forum. As such I always feel as though telling people of potential scams can unwittingly teach people how to do it. That being said the trick you used to counter it is good advice and if people wanted to they will always find ways to scam.


Without talking about scams we wouldn't know how to counteract them, so it's a catch-22. Yes, the minority of bad actors may use this information to their advantage but hopefully the majority of honest players can use OP's strategy to protect themselves.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Without talking about scams we wouldn't know how to counteract them, so it's a catch-22. Yes, the minority of bad actors may use this information to their advantage but hopefully the majority of honest players can use OP's strategy to protect themselves.



I learnt everything about preventing scams from this document!









						Avoiding Animal Crossing Scams and How to Properly Report A Scammer
					

Avoiding Animal Crossing Trades, Tips to Avoid Scams, and How to Report Scammers   What does a scam look like? How can I avoid being scammed? Use our public blacklist. Check your potential trader’s profile. Search your potential trader through the discord. General Tips How to fence off your dock...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Delphine (May 4, 2020)

Wow that's so elaborate I'm chocked...
Thanks for sharing and hope you find Judy very soon from an honest person!


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

xMartin said:


> I'm new to AC, just so I know if it happens... what's the best way to stop a scammer. Power down the Switch?



Just hit the home button, and then on the home screen, hit "x" to close software, or you can put the Switch into sleep mode. If in handhand mode, you can also long press the home button to access Airplane mode. Whichever  is faster for you.


----------



## Wotamin (May 4, 2020)

This was an insane read omg.  I can't believe people would do that.  I really hope you are able to get Judy soon, nobody should have to go through what you did for a villager.


----------



## cloudmask (May 4, 2020)

yikes, i'm sorry you had to go through that! i feel like if i were in your shoes, i would have thought it was a bit weird but wouldn't have picked up immediately that it was a scam. this probably would have gotten me tbh. thank you for sharing, i'll keep this in mind! though i do all my AC business on this forum so it's far more unlikely i'll run into a situation like this...but good to keep in mind.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

After 70 tickets found this baby frog and invited her in. Her smile was so cute~ Still no Judy. Making preparations for campsite method to do in weekends unless I found Judy until then. 



Spoiler


----------



## kyasarin (May 4, 2020)

good lesson. its sad how people resort to these things. hopefully you'll find her soon!


----------



## Spongebob (May 4, 2020)

I don't like doing trades on Discord personally lol, they always feel sketchy as hell


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 4, 2020)

In a way you were lucky that he told you that his friend needed to leave, instead of just having his friend leave the island, otherwise he could have gotten it to save. Glad you thought quickly though and your items were ok.


----------



## Lillyshins (May 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing!
It would not have clicked with me that that was a possibility had you not said anything.

I still havnt tried to do any trading but it's a wonderful thing to know. And I just got ankha as a camper last night, so she will be moving in tomorrow (bye hornsby!) and I've had audie for awhile, so i do have some pretty valuable villagers that i could sell now, if i wanted to.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 4, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> In a way you were lucky that he told you that his friend needed to leave instead of his friend just leaving, otherwise he could have gotten it to save. Glad you thought quickly though and you’re items were ok.



yes! its weird. perhaps by acting very friendly, you would let your guard down or something, after all I did take him up on the offer to try a second time! maybe it was a signal for that friend in game to leave? tho it doesn't make sense since they probably communicated thru smth else the second time when he prepared to arrive just as I finished dropping everything.

there were lots of red flags anyway. for example the second time when I managed to drop everything, he didn't go to count the nmts or items like you would normally do, nor move from his place from blocking judy's entrance. even tho I dropped everything. He was waiting for me to exit the inventory screen, even tho I was texting him on discord live that I was ready and waiting for him to move. 

I'm sure that people that traded villagers before know that this is weird and this is not trading etiquette at all! people that don't know the trade etiquette don't bother with blocking exists anyway. they wait for payment at airport at lead you to villager. and people that employ blocking off, let you move in as soon as they check the payment is all in order.

But someone that is new to trading might not know this so better spread the knowledge.


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

It kinda makes me wonder if:

- they just bounce Judy from each town and scam people back to back that way (get her to move, friend invites, but they send moving pic to people have them come over and drop stuff save and end)
- if it was a friend truly or if the person has two consoles/two games (might be why the host's town was so new, the friend could have actually been his main town)


----------



## Hodgie (May 4, 2020)

Sholee said:


> It's hard to tell when a scam is happening, for instance I trade with a lot of people on discord and many times they'll have other people trading on their island at the same time. So there have been times where I've dropped my NMTs and someone so happens to be leaving the island or flying in.
> 
> Would you have been as suspicious if he didn't outright say all the stuff he said about his friend?


If you press minus you can check people passports


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (May 4, 2020)

If only people put in that much effort to help each other instead of scam each other. Honestly. Glad you managed to not get scammed.


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2020)

This is why I never do big trades with people like this...


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 4, 2020)

Discord is a good place to trade.



Spoiler



As long as you're not trying to get Raymond/Judy



Besides that, good luck trying to get Judy. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Kyneria (May 4, 2020)

Not only Discord, other places like Nookazon (which, well, I guess it's connected to Discord too), which I've used to trade/ catalog items and even gift villagers, are being taken over scammers. They also use villagers such as Raymond, Judy and I even saw one using Beau. So for now, I think forums like this one are best for buying or trading, at least, popular characters.

I'm sorry this happened to you, but I'm also happy you were able to quickly identify the red flags and react to them!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the red flags with others! So sorry that people are horrible sometimes over virtual animals. This is why I stick to TBT only.


----------



## Strong Badam (May 4, 2020)

Good on ya for being savvy to the scam methods. Pretty messed up that people would do this just for items in a video game. I think platforms like Discord afford a lot of anonymity and not as much opportunity for review/feedback history like reddit and TBT do. You CAN often report to mods if you have proof and get people banned, but I think it's easy to make another discord account. In contrast, it's hard to build up an account with a lot of feedback, positive reviews, or a public trade history in order to garner trust. I even declined purchasing Judy the other day from a reddit thread simply because the thread had been deleted and there was no public indication that the other buyer with a higher offer than mine had pulled out from the transaction.

I'm usually cool selling things on Discord because there's not much risk if I just force people to come to my island (and I don't scam), but if I'm buying something and it's high NMT I usually try to go elsewhere where it's easier to vet the seller's reputation.

I'm hoping you find Judy soon, I just got her today thankfully.


----------



## quinnetmoi (May 4, 2020)

This is something I'd never have even known to happen. Thank you for sharing your experience to help keep others safe.


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

At least you managed to know it’s a scam and found a way to deal with it, I don’t think I should trust nookazon and discord sometimes, because I heard some people being scammed there.


----------



## alpacac (May 4, 2020)

That's actually frightening.. didn't think that the two people system could do that but it makes sense now that you explained it. I'm glad you were smart enough to lock your inventory but it's horrible to hear you had to go through that experience ): If I ever come across Judy I'll literally give her to you for free

Do people really don't have anything better to do than scam people in a family-friendly game ugh...


----------



## Mello (May 4, 2020)

Seeing a lot of people talk about how Discord is scary because of all the scamming, but that's certainly not exclusive to discord. People get scammed all the time _everywhere_. Nookazon, Discord, Reddit, Gamefaqs, Turnip Exchange, even here on Belltree. It's less about the platform the person got scammed on, and more about the fact that there are simply many scammers out there; it's just the way things are. We need to be mindful and cautious when trading with anyone _period_. I'll say though, that trading here on Belltree does have the advantage of feedback ratings which is nice, but not always a sure indicator that someone won't scam you. 

As for you OP, fantastic job circumventing getting scammed and coming out on top. Well done, and I do hope you'll be able to find Judy soon, she's adorable.


----------



## Noctis (May 4, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> I don't like doing trades on Discord personally lol, they always feel sketchy as hell


tell me about. specially those with no image on their icon. thankfully I've been lucky and bought 3 villagers from there with no problems but yeah I was always nervous.


----------



## AppleCat (May 4, 2020)

Never thought about this, thanks for the info!!  I usually only trade here bc you can see feedback, I've done it over Reddit before too bc people are much more likely to respond to villager trading 

I find it fishy bc how can a second person prevent scammers lol


----------



## FF_wife (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Still pretty new to the game and haven't done much with trading.


----------



## Bucky42 (May 4, 2020)

It is so sad that people try and scam others. Glad you posted about it so we know what can happen and how to prevent it. I wouldn't have known something like that could even happen. I have been trying to find a few friends to play the game with. Now I am not sure that is a good idea.


----------



## xara (May 4, 2020)

smh whys everybody getting scammed on discord today. i’m real sorry this happened to you but i’m glad you were able to notice the red flags and didn’t get scammed! i hope you get judy soon ;u;


----------



## sdw4527 (May 5, 2020)

Great job for stopping the scam in its tracks! I honestly probably would've messed it up at some point. It's really sad that we're seeing more and more scammers in NH. Side effect of the massive increase in the player base I guess :/


----------

